# Wait for higher surge factor.



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Uber will always send low surge rides initially when in/near surge areas. Example: 1.8 surge area. 1.3, 1.5, 1.6. I rarely get actual specified surge. Decline until you are happy with surge factor. I would think this will apply to dollar surges as well. This might sound simplistic and previously discussed, but Uber has become more persistent with IPO, coming this year. New drivers, help yourself and all drivers when Uber low balls the requests...reject them.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Saw this guy ... still waiting.


----------



## Ubern008 (Jan 9, 2019)

My theory has been always avoid pool rides cuz its cheapos that get em for a trup down the street.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Like they say in Las Vegas..."but it's a dry heat..." yeah, so, you gotta' be where surge does occur. Works for me...


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

Due to the snow, it was crazy surge all day last Saturday. I was getting anywhere from 1.3 to 2.5 consistent pretty much all night. I got a little greedy and went to one of my favorite spots and waited until it hit 3.4 but I waited 45 minutes or so, not accepting 2.0 surges. In retrospect, my time could have been better served taking the 2.0 surge and getting probably 3 or 4 runs within that time


----------

